# 90 300zx turbo and non turbo qustion



## bikeracer2004 (May 28, 2005)

Ok I am new to this forum and i have always been into honda's. I'm thinking about picking up a 90 300zx non turbo that is very clean. And of course the first thing on my mind is turbo. Is there a big difference between the non turbo and turbo engine's. Would it be ok if i were to completely rebuild the non turbo engine and sigle turbo it. I am asking bc i don't see many people turboing the non turbo 300zx's instead I see them put the TT motor in. Please give me some advice. P.S. i didn't want to put in the TT motor bc i always rebuild a motor before i put a turbo set up and i prefer single turbo rather that twin turbo.


----------



## 300zxowns (Nov 22, 2004)

bikeracer2004 said:


> Ok I am new to this forum and i have always been into honda's. I'm thinking about picking up a 90 300zx non turbo that is very clean. And of course the first thing on my mind is turbo. Is there a big difference between the non turbo and turbo engine's. Would it be ok if i were to completely rebuild the non turbo engine and sigle turbo it. I am asking bc i don't see many people turboing the non turbo 300zx's instead I see them put the TT motor in. Please give me some advice. P.S. i didn't want to put in the TT motor bc i always rebuild a motor before i put a turbo set up and i prefer single turbo rather that twin turbo.


hey man,
welcome to the forum. 

Putin turbos a a NA is very expecive. Im not even sure if it can be done with the engine compression and things. Thats why people do the TT conversion. But it would have to be custom fabricated. And for the single turbo vs a TT. I think it preverence. And a lot more money. You can get much more peak power, but it is very laggy. There were people doin single converions at http://www.z32power.com/z32power/site/default.asp

and twinturbo.net.


----------



## bikeracer2004 (May 28, 2005)

300zxowns said:


> hey man,
> welcome to the forum.
> 
> Putin turbos a a NA is very expecive. Im not even sure if it can be done with the engine compression and things. Thats why people do the TT conversion. But it would have to be custom fabricated. And for the single turbo vs a TT. I think it preverence. And a lot more money. You can get much more peak power, but it is very laggy. There were people doin single converions at http://www.z32power.com/z32power/site/default.asp
> ...


Well i was planning on rebuilding the motor anyways even if i went with a TT conversion bc I rather do everything right the first time. Are the cams the same in both motors or are they different. 

What are typical 1/4 mile times with just the stock TT engine.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You can't bolt on turbo's. You have to swap in a VG30DETT motor, and to answer your question on similar things don't ask they are almost two completely different motors between the VG30DE and VG30DETT. Stock TTZs are high 13 second cars.

You can convert to single turbo with a VG30DETT but it is very expensive. And everyone swaps because you can't turbo the NA.


----------



## bikeracer2004 (May 28, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> You can't bolt on turbo's. You have to swap in a VG30DETT motor, and to answer your question on similar things don't ask they are almost two completely different motors between the VG30DE and VG30DETT. Stock TTZs are high 13 second cars.
> 
> You can convert to single turbo with a VG30DETT but it is very expensive. And everyone swaps because you can't turbo the NA.



Why can't I just lower the compression. Honda's are high compression engines and you can turbo a stock honda engine and be fine and you can also lower the compression. Why can't I just lower the compression in the NA engine. And what do you mean you can't just bolt the turbo's up? I am asking bc I found a extremely clean Z for a very good price but its NA so i don't know if i should get it or not.


----------



## NisMOFO (Jun 2, 2005)

bikeracer2004 said:


> Why can't I just lower the compression. Honda's are high compression engines and you can turbo a stock honda engine and be fine and you can also lower the compression. Why can't I just lower the compression in the NA engine. And what do you mean you can't just bolt the turbo's up? I am asking bc I found a extremely clean Z for a very good price but its NA so i don't know if i should get it or not.



jamesZ is right.. i have a n/a Z and was in your shoes man. the engines are totally different and its just easier to either by a tt or get the VG30dett. there are people that accomplished the tt swap but it was a pain. there are no manufactures that make kits for the na model. not even the superchargers were even made. if you compare hondas to Z's youll find more room for turbo upgrades then the cramped VG.you also gottah upgrade your tranny,ecu and wiring harness etc alot that the na lacks.its a hassle im planning to trade in my na for a 350z because greddy has a twin turbo kit for the model.


----------



## Alchemy (Dec 9, 2004)

if u can get the car for a great price , buy it , drive it a lil , then resell for higher and get a TT


----------



## NisMOFO (Jun 2, 2005)

yeah i was thinking about selling my n/a as a private seller...i was guessing i would get more out of it!


----------



## bikeracer2004 (May 28, 2005)

Alchemy said:


> if u can get the car for a great price , buy it , drive it a lil , then resell for higher and get a TT


I have had 8 cars in a lil over two years.(never wrecked one just got tired of them) I don't want to buy a car if i know i'm gonna turn around and re-sell it.


----------

